# Two-metre Boa Constrictor found in Seaford



## cagey (May 19, 2015)

http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/twometre-boa-constrictor-found-in-seaford-20150519-gh55ib.html


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 22, 2015)

[video=youtube;wdMg3-gWqAc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdMg3-gWqAc[/video]


----------



## Primo (May 22, 2015)

That's an exciting find it appears.

That looks to be a common boa, or Boa Constrictor Imperator from Colombia. (BCI)

It's a rather dark specimen and if it was acquired on the black market it is probably not the most pretty example of a boa constrictor. 

This is a locality Barranquilla, Colombian boa. This is what a natural cross of a Boa Constrictor Constrictor (BCC) and a Boa Constrictor Imperator (BCI) looks like. This is my male and he is closing in on 2 meters.

One quality I really like is the lateral compression of their bodies. A healthy, lean muscular BC will look like a loaf of bread.

I'm also fortunate enough to own a coastal carpet although its mixed with diamond or jungle, it is still a beauty.

Thanks for sharing the post here!








The "True Red Tailed" boas are BCC and the most beautiful are the boas from Suriname.


----------



## princessparrot (May 22, 2015)

Tbh I wish they didn't need to euthanise her


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 22, 2015)

I was exciting to find such a beautiful snake on a call out which I thought might just be a common cold bluetongue.
Thanks for that info Primo, the boas in Melbourne have been around for generations, commonly sold on the black market and now huge fines if caught with them
Probably the reason this ones owner dumped her rather than handing her in.
I doubt she would have lasted the winter in our climate and it is a shame abut her fate.

[video=youtube;uhuHu7bDmpI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhuHu7bDmpI[/video]


----------



## Primo (May 23, 2015)

Yes,

That's really too bad and we seem to have a similar situation here in the states with the Burmese python although it is very overblown. The Florida Everglades has a population, but they are not spreading like the media states. Boa constrictors and a few other exotics are included but there are more things going against them naturally than going for them.

Usually the animals are put down here as well. 

It would be nice if you were able to keep boas there, as I think responsible keepers would never have issues, and as you said, even if one were to make it out, climate would more than likely ruin its day in the long run.


I am fascinated with boa constrictors and carpet pythons. I have a few other snakes that I fancy, and not surprising they are from your country. I think the scrubs are possibly my favorite animal, maybe followed by the olive python.

The only other constrictor I'd consider outside of those, and what I already have would be a dwarf or super dwarf reticulated python.

Your post was very interesting, and for the most part, that is how 98% of captive boa constrictors behave.

I'll bet you come across a lot of interesting stuff doing what you do!


----------

